# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Arabic/Russian langauge exchange in Egypt.

## smile1

Salam Alikum:
   I'm Egyptian female from cairo.I have been learning russian for maybe 8 months ,and i would like to find someone who can help me improving  and practisising it .and i'll help with Arabic in shaa Allah.
Thank you.

----------


## BruceTong

Hello
My name is Ahmed from Jordan
I been in egypt for around 6 months
And I am learning russian now.
Can we be friends and teach and help each others learning russian language.
regards;

----------


## tyomitch

I've been studying Arabic for 2 years... I tried contacting BruceTong via ICQ, but he never replied back... Hopefully smile1 would be more inclined to have a chat  ::

----------


## BruceTong

Hello tyomitch
Unfortunately I am not into ICQ Too much
but I am always available on MSN and Yahoo
It will be my pleasure contacting you via MSN or Yahoo
Regards;

----------

